# Spine Shivering Videos Thread



## Gizmo (24/8/15)

The lungfish in the guys body was the worst


----------



## Riaz (24/8/15)

i crunched for number 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

I couldn't get past number 1 Sheeeezzz!


----------



## johan (24/8/15)

All caused by a lack of basic hi-gene, I assume.


----------

